# urgent watery diarrhea after gallbladder surgery please help



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

hi friends had my gallbladder removed last friday night---suffered from horrible gas cramps post surgery--today suffering from urgent watery diarrhea (hardly made it to the bathroom)---has this happened to anyone else--dr dosent want. me to take calcium because of heart risks and i called my surgeon and she was not concerned--i have to go back to work monday and im already stressing about the urgency--ill never make it to the bathroom---btw--i have been eating a light diet-soup-rice-toast-gingerale any help you you could give me would be greatly appreciated.--i am a bundle of anxiety right now please some one talk to me'
thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure it can happen... It may take awhile for your body to adjust to life without a Gall Bladder that's all. The GB's job was to regulate the bile needed to digest. Without the GB sometimes too much bile gets dumped into the system and that can cause D. Eat small L-O-W fat meals.. more often.

Stressing.. will simply make this worse... so stop that asap. Relax.... you can always take some imodium for work. And if the D continues you can ask the Dr. for a bile salt binder like Questran or Colestid.

But truly... relax............ That is VERY important. You just had surgery.. give your body a chance to heal. It cannot do that if you are this stressed out. So get your mind off your gut and do all the anti-stress techniques you know of... give your body a chance.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd call dr and tell him I want a bile-salt binder as a 'just in case'---cholestryamine doesn't absorb into the system and could help w/ the phychological aspect, just having something to do. No harm done if you take it & don't need it. One doc a long time ago gave me a canister of it & said try it, can't hurt. Took that canister everywhere for about a year! Did wonders and never took a dose.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lancschic Have you tried the Questran or Colestid (cholestryamine)??? Ask your Dr about it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Colestid is just the pill form of cholestryamine. Perhaps you guys call it something else over there? Urgency is one thing but firming up the D probably makes the urgency a bit easier to deal with. It is more difficult to hold in liquid than something solid for me.

Bugga How are you doing?


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

not good still having urgent diarrhea and awful cramping gastro calling in rx tomorrow for cholestyramine just praying it will work i have to go back to work on monday my anxitey is through the roof alls i do is cry---its horrible for a 53 year old woman to act this way.----also have been having cramping under left rib cage radating to shoulder-----anyone else ever had this?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I had the same thing after having the gall bladder removed and for 14 years I have been able to control this by taking calcium carbonate with meals daily.

Linda


----------

